# Arcan build and start



## reslab (Jun 5, 2016)

Hello! I tried to compile arcan: https://github.com/letoram/arcan

```
cmake -Wno-dev -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE="Debug" -DVIDEO_PLATFORM=sdl -DSTATIC_SQLITE3=ON -DSTATIC_OPENAL=ON -DSTATIC_FREETYPE=ON DENABLE_SIMD=OFF   ../src
```

It builds fine, but if I run the DM arcan test

```
$  ./arcan -p ../data/resources/ ../data/appl/welcome
Notice: [SDL] Video Info: 1280, 1024, hardware acceleration: no, window manager: yes, MSAA: 4
FBO support broken, couldn't create basic FBO:
    Incomplete Attachment, attempting simple framebuffer, this will likely break 3D and complexclipping operations.
FBO support broken, couldn't create basic FBO:
    Simple attachement broke as well likely driver issue.
lua_exposefuncs() -- videobase is set to 2669
Warning: Couldn't compile shader (DEFAULT:vertex)
    message:���+��)
Warning: Couldn't compile shader (DEFAULT:fragment)
    message:���+��)
Warning: Couldn't compile shader (DEFAULT_COLOR:vertex)
    message:���+��)
Warning: Couldn't compile shader (DEFAULT_COLOR:fragment)
    message:���+��)
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
```
Here is the log arcan using truss(1): http://pastebin.com/BBLgHxrt

Please, help me to test arcan.

Some useful outputs:


```
$ cat /boot/loader.conf
kern.vty=vt
#vesa_load="YES"
cuse4bsd_load="YES"
cuse_load="YES"
linux_load="YES"
snd_driver_load="YES"
# hint.atkbd.0.flags="0x1"
usb_load="YES"
# udbp_load="YES"            # USB double bulk pipe host 2 host cables
ugen_load="YES"
ukbd_load="YES"  
ehci_load="YES"
uhci_load="YES"
ohci_load="YES"

ums_load="YES"
uhid_load="YES"
umass_load="YES"

libiconv_load="YES"
msdosfs_iconv_load="YES"
cd9660_iconv_load="YES"
ntfs_iconv_load="YES"
udf_iconv_load="YES"
smbfs_load="YES"
ext2fs_load="YES"

$ cat /etc/rc.conf
hostname="virom.sc"
ifconfig_rl1="DHCP"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_type="auto"
moused_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"

hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
devd_enable="YES"

polkitd_enable="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="localrules"
fusefs_enable="YES"

ftpd_enable="YES"
ftpd_flags="-D -l"
inetd_enable="YES"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
#ppp_enable="YES"
#ppp_mode="ddial"
#ppp_profile="papchap"
ifconfig_rl0="inet 10.1.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 media autoselect"
```


----------

